

Ask HN: Should I quit my current job at a startup? - JayeshSidhwani

Background:<p>I am an early employee of a startup. I have been with it for almost 2 years now. The startup doesn&#x27;t seem to be doing good. I started looking for jobs and I got one at another startup, which seems to be doing very good. I am also being offered a very critical role in the new team.<p>I am very hopeful of this new startup and also excited about the work; however when I discussed this idea with my current co-founders, it did not go well. They say that I am their key employee and they would find it difficult to make things work properly if I leave.<p>I am not able to really make my mind. I am ready to do a proper handover and also help them find a replacement. But the concerns put on me by my current co-founders is emotionally draining me.<p>Have you ever been in such a situation? 
Thank you for your help.
======
sandeepshetty
It's kinda weird to use your personal account to ask this (instead of an
anonymous one). Based on your submissions here on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=JayeshSidhwani](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=JayeshSidhwani))
and a quick google search for your name (which throws up
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/jayeshsidhwani](https://in.linkedin.com/in/jayeshsidhwani)
and [https://twitter.com/jayeshsidhwani](https://twitter.com/jayeshsidhwani)),
it becomes obvious that you are talking about Shopsense and saying that it is
not going anywhere.

As for your questions, do what's best for you. It's also usually best to leave
out emotions when making these kind of decisions.

It doesn't matter if it's been 2 years or 2 months, as long as you have a
valid reason for quitting, you shouldn't be stereotyped as an "unstable"
employee (even more so, if you are good at what you do).

I'm in Mumbai as well, so if you need to "talk" to someone before your decide,
I'll be more than happy to lend a ear.

------
debacle
If they aren't making things work with you, they definitely aren't going to
make things work without you. Are you vested? How far away is your cliff? Is
your equity ridiculous?

Regardless of how important you are to your current employer, if their money
dries up they are going to stop paying you and terminate your employment. Even
if you are their key employee.

If they really want to keep you on, tell them you want much more equity
because you are taking on a lot of risk and the startup doesn't seem to be
performing strongly.

~~~
JayeshSidhwani
Thanks! I am not vested. I was promised since the beginning but it has never
happened. I think asking for more equity is no good when you have a hunch that
the startup is not moving ahead, no?

~~~
debacle
If you don't have a vesting schedule now you will never have equity unless you
demand it.

Asking for more equity (or in your case, any at all) will let you know if they
actually value you or just don't want you to leave.

------
valarauca1
Is it better to be selfish, and be happy. Or selfless and suffer?

This question has plagued humanity for a long time. The only person who can
answer it for you, is you.

------
CmonDev
2 years? It's time to change regardless. They are not your family.

~~~
JayeshSidhwani
I am from India and people here stereotype a dev as not a good employee if he
changes jobs too often. Happens in your country? How do you counter it?

------
angelina87
Quit. Don't waste your life.

